
THT v0.6.1 – a language that fixes everything wrong with PHP - jlesk
https://tht-lang.org
======
jeltsin1234
Hmm.. PHP is a pile of crap for sure. Im wondering about this, as i have to
maintain a legacy PHP project. The thing is if it were to be rewritten PHP
would not be the choice. Tht seems like an improvement but it should be
mixable with the old php.

Its such a shame PHP became what it is today, its mostly unmaintainable and
has very obscure bugs (eg. datetime) that no test will cover. So i recon tht
has the same bugs still. A new syntax is not enough to save PHP from itself.

However, i will look into this and see if is an actual improvement and helps
in the long run.

